# Pictus Cat Problems



## bloodhound1286 (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

There may be a really simple solution to this problem. So, I just bought a pictus cat today (actually about 2 hours ago). When it was put in the tank, it seemed fine. However, I just check him out about 30 minutes ago and suddenly its missing both of his long barbels and its is swimming in short circles near the top of the tank. Its eyes also appear to be glazed over. My question is, could it be the other fish in my tank messing with it or could it be the water conditions? I'm starring at the tank as I write this and no other fish are going near it.

I have 4 gouramis, 4 rainbows, 3 clown loaches, 2 mollies, 2 silver dollars and 1 Asian upside-down catfish (Mystus leucophasis). I know the gouramis can be somewhat aggressive, but its usually just among each other. 

Thank you in advance, and I'm sorry if this is a "duh" type question, I'm still sort of inexperienced.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

how big is your tank? you do have alot of fish.. you would need at least 55 gallons for them to be happy


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

Did the pet store use a net to catch him/her or did you use a net at anytime on him/her?


----------



## bloodhound1286 (May 12, 2009)

Yea, I realize I have quite a lot of fish. But, they all seemed happy for awhile, its been that way for about 8 months. I had another pictus cat die in there about 2 months ago, but it was doing just fine since the beginning. It may have been water quality issues. 

It did end up dying last night, unfortunately. And yes to answer your question, they did get it with a net and it actually got a barb caught in the netting. When I saw that it had died in my tank, it looked like that barb was completely ripped away from the fin.

i know this may have had a role, but I'm just wondering if the loss of the barbels has to do with the water quality.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

the loss of the barbell would open a spot for infection.. he could have easily gotten infected... he was probably also stressed from being caught and moved to a diffrent tank as well... which would make it even easier for the infection to set in.. i'm sorry for your loss.. if you ever get another one.. ask them to catch him in a container that has no holes.. and just explain what happened last time ..most people at petstores know minimal information about the fish they sell you.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a pictus cat myself and I was using a net to guide him into my container. he did get caught once but I was easily able to get him out with no problems. The second time did not go over as well and I no longer use the net to guide them into the container. He bolted into the net and got all three barbs caught. I got one out with no problems, the others I could not get off and had to cut the net around him. This took a long time with a lot of patience and time. So he had two barbs with pieces of nets on them. I was worried because they did get some fungus on them, but I have been using melafix and he seems okay. he acts like nothing is there. In fact, one of the pieces of net is gone and the other is almost off. So hopefully everything is okay.
Anyways,my point is to avoid a net even as a guiding tool,lol.

Best of luck if you get a new one


----------

